
The Inside Story of BitTorrent’s Bizarre Collapse - coloneltcb
https://backchannel.com/the-inside-story-of-bittorrents-bizarre-collapse-a0766a5442d7#.vcdk2tmbj
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13375350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13375350)

